# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Φόβος για καρδιά

## vickie_victoria

Καλησπέρα!Εχω καρδιοφοβια που σημαίνει οτι φοβάμαι με το παραμικρό οτι μπορεί να παθω ανακοπή και πιστεύω οτι έχω καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια.Αυτό ξεκίνησε όταν γραφτηκα γυμναστήριο και επειδή ανέβαζαν παλμούς με στείλανε καρδιολόγο και του είπα οτι είναι για το γυμναστήριο και μου είπε οτι έχω ελάχιστη διαφυγή στη Μαυροειδή κι οτι είναι φυσιολογικό και επειδή εχω χαμηλό σιδηρο ίσως οφείλετε σε αυτο.Απο τότε έκανα καρδιογραφηματα και ήταν καθαρά. Ξανά κάνω υπέρηχο σε άλλο γιατρό όλα καλά αλλά μου είπε οτι ακούγεται ενα μικρο φύσημα το οποίο οφείλεται στο χαμηλό μου σιδηρο αλλά και παλι μου είπε είναι αθώο και όχι παθολογικό. Η φοβία μου είναι μεγάλη κουραζομαι εύκολα δεν εχω ενέργεια νιώθω οτι ζαλιζομαι κι οτι νιώθω το αποδιδω στην καρδιά.Εχω γενικά αρρωστοφοβια .Φοβάμαι να κάνω πραγματα γιατί νομίζω οτι θα μείνω στον τόπο οτι η καρδιά μου θα μ αφήσει. Ζοριζομαι πολύ στην καθημερινότητα μου μόλις περπατάω σκέφτομαι οτι μπορεί να ζοριζω την καρδιά μου κι αρχίζω να φοβάμαι ιδρωνω και τρεμω. Νιώθω αδυναμία. Θέλω να μου πει κάποιος που αντιμετωπίζει την ίδια φοβία τα συμπτώματα του και την εμπειρία του!

----------


## vickie_victoria

Γιατί δεν μου απαντάει κανείς?

----------


## Macgyver

Γιατι δεν εχει κανεις αυτη την φοβια ............. πρεπει καλα και ντε να φοβομαστε ?

----------


## vickie_victoria

Πως δεν έχει? Τοσα ατομα έχουν γράψει για φόβο για την καρδιά. Είμαι στην κατηγορία για νοσοφοβία μη μου λες οτι κανείς δεν έχει αυτή τη φοβια λες καο είμαι εξωγήινη! Τοτε τι δουλεια έχεις εδώ αν δε φοβάσαι για να τη λες μονο στους αλλους? Μη χειρότερα..

----------


## Macgyver

Α , καλα αμα την εχουν κι αλλοι, ζητω συγγνωμη , δεν μαρεσει να την λεω , .........δεν εισαι εξωγηινη , απ οσο γνωριζεις , ε ?

μου φαινεται περιεργο νεα παιδια ναχουν καρδιοτετοια .....εδω ο πατερας κι η μανα μου αντιστοιχως 92 και 83 και δεν εχουν καρδιοχτυπια .....................στο Μπεβερλυ Χιλλς .....

----------


## elis

Εγω εχω προπτωση μητροειδουσ ειμαι σαραντα επαιζα μπαλλα εχω μια κορακλα πανεμορφη κ δουλευω απο τα εφτα το σωμα στα σαραντα επεσε αλλα η ψυχολογια οχι περα απο μια καταθλιψη που ειχα παντα λογω του οτι μικροσ δουλευα κ τοτε ολοι ξεσπουσαν στον μικροτερο τωρα ειναι ενταξει τα πραγματα τοτε επεφτε μπινελικι χοντρο

----------


## vickie_victoria

Σου φαιρνει συμπτώματα όπως κούραση ζάλη και αδυναμία?

----------


## elis

Επειδη δουλευω τοσα χρονια και καποια χρονια με καταθλιψη εχω μερικεσ μερεσ ζαλη ελεγχομενη ολη μερα και αδυναμια στα επεισοδια βασικα οι ανθρωπινεσ δυναμεισ ειναι τεραστιεσ σε συγκριση με αυτο που νομιζετε εσεισ οι νεοι μονο αυτο εμαθα στην κορη μου κ τισ φιλεσ τησ δε φανταζεσαι τη δουλεια πατησανε μονο εγω τα εκανα αυτα οταν ημουν μικροσ ευτυχωσ με ακουσανε λιγο

----------


## vickie_victoria

Ναι εχεις δίκιο! Συγγνώμη κιόλας που ρωταω αλλά το ειχες απο μικρή ηλικία η σου εμφανίστηκε ξαφνικα? Δηλαδή ποιοι παράγοντες το προκάλεσαν. Εγώ ανησυχω μήπως πρεπει κάτι να προσεξεις για να μην εξελιχτεί.

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

Βικτόρια το πέρασα κ εγώ αυτό το στάδιο με πιο βαριά συμπτώματα ανχους ...να σκεφτείς πως δεν είσαι μόνη αν ρωτήσεις το forum το 90% το έχει βίωση αυτό η ακόμα το ζεί..είναι κάτι που ξεπερνιέται βέβαια αν το θέλεις κ εσύ..εγώ κοιμόμουν με το πιεσόμετρο αγκαλιά να φανταστείς κ μετραγα την πίεση κ τους παλμούς μου πάνω από 40 φορές την μέρα...τώρα τα λέω κ απλά γελάω πόσο ανόητος ήμουν...αν είχες κάτι σοβαρό θα στο βρίσκανε η θα έκανες κάποιες έξτρα εξετάσεις.. εφόσον σου είπε ότι δεν είναι κάτι το σοβαρό δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το σκέφτεσαι...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## vickie_victoria

Αμα κολλήσει το μυαλό δεν ξεκολαει και νιώθεις πιο βαριά άρρωστος απο οτι είναι ένας με πραγματικό πρόβλημα! Αν καταφέρεις και το ξεπεράσεις είναι το μεγαλύτερό κατόρθωμα σου! Χαίρομαι που ακούω οτι το ξεπεράσες! Θέλει πολύ δουλεια μακάρι μια μέρα όλα αυτα να ανήκουν στο παρελθόν και να τα λέω κι εγώ και όλοι μας και να γελαμε!

----------


## DiSI

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. 
Μετά από μια λανθασμένη προσπάθεια για διακοπή του ζαναξ άρχισα να έχω ταχυκαρδίες τα μεσημέρια κυρίως. Μόλις έτρωγα κ ξάπλωνα να ξεκουραστώ από την δουλειά με έπιαναν ταχυκαρδίες, 128 παλμοί. Πήγα στο κέντρο υγείας (είμαι σε νησί) μου έκαναν καρδιογράφημα μου λένε δεν έχεις τίποτα μόνο μια φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδία. Την άλλη μερα πάω στον καρδιολόγο μου κάνει καρδιογράφημα τα ίδια και αυτός μου κάνει και υπέρηχο όλα βγήκαν φυσιολογικά. Μου έδωσε μια αγωγή με ιντεραλ την οππια δεν ακολούθησα πλήρως. Καμία βδομάδα είχα ηρεμήσει αλλά αυτές τις μέρες έχω πάλι ταχυκαρδία συγκεκριμένη ώρα το μεσημέρι μόλις κοιμηθώ και θα ξυπνήσω με αυτό. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω φοβάμαι μήπως έχει κάτι η καρδιά μου

----------


## VarethikaNaVariemai

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα. 
> Μετά από μια λανθασμένη προσπάθεια για διακοπή του ζαναξ άρχισα να έχω ταχυκαρδίες τα μεσημέρια κυρίως. Μόλις έτρωγα κ ξάπλωνα να ξεκουραστώ από την δουλειά με έπιαναν ταχυκαρδίες, 128 παλμοί. Πήγα στο κέντρο υγείας (είμαι σε νησί) μου έκαναν καρδιογράφημα μου λένε δεν έχεις τίποτα μόνο μια φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδία. Την άλλη μερα πάω στον καρδιολόγο μου κάνει καρδιογράφημα τα ίδια και αυτός μου κάνει και υπέρηχο όλα βγήκαν φυσιολογικά. Μου έδωσε μια αγωγή με ιντεραλ την οππια δεν ακολούθησα πλήρως. Καμία βδομάδα είχα ηρεμήσει αλλά αυτές τις μέρες έχω πάλι ταχυκαρδία συγκεκριμένη ώρα το μεσημέρι μόλις κοιμηθώ και θα ξυπνήσω με αυτό. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω φοβάμαι μήπως έχει κάτι η καρδιά μου


Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κ εγώ φίλε μου... κόψε τους καφέδες η ελατωσε όσο μπορείς κ επίσης ότι έχει σχέση με καφαινη η ενεργειακά ποτά...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## DiSI

Τους έχω ελαττώσει, πίνω και ντεκαφ. Αλλά το σκέφτομαι συχνά και τα μεσημέρια πλέον είναι ανυπόφορα. Φοβάμαι μην έχω κάτι, έχω κάνει 3 καρδιογραφηματα κ έχουν δείξει το ίδιο αλλά δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω..

----------


## akis1

ρε γαμώτο..!!! και εγώ τα ίδια είχα περάσει... υπόφερα 12 χρονια με τέτοια προβλήματα... και απορώ τώρα γιατί χάλαγα την ζωή μου και έλεγα συνεχεια ότι κάτι έχω...... μέχρι που είδα την θετική πλευρά τις ζωής... μου έλεγαν η γιατροί μην πάρεις θεραπευτική κάνναβη συνέχισε τα φάρμακα σου.... και εγώ έκανα ακριβώς το αντίθετο...!! με ένα κορυφαίο γιατρό που μου έδωσε οδηγίες πως να βγω από τα κολοφαρμακα.... το μονο που περνώ πλέον είναι μισό xanax αν χρειαστεί και σταθερά ladose 10mg που είναι πολύ χαμηλή δόση.... και ταυτόχρονα πίνω CBD

μακρια απο ψυχιατρους εχουμε αλλεργια....


Η αστυνομια μου ξυλοσε τα δεντρα αλλα που να ηξερε οτι ειναι CBD..... XAXAXAXAXAX

----------


## DiSI

Χαχα, δεν θα ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω τέτοια... 
παρόλα αυτά ρε παιδιά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, φοβάμαι μην πάθω κάτι με τις ταχυκαρδίες, κάθε μεσημέρι ο ίδιος φόβος που επιβεβαιώνεται...

----------


## qerme

γεια σου Βικυ, εμενα ολα ξεκινησαν πριν δυο χρονια, αρκετη δουλεια, γενικη απογοητευση, χρεη, ληξη μιας σχεσης, λιγο καταχρηση αλκοολ και ξεκινησε ο κατηφορος, μια καλη κριση πανικου μετα απο ενα ξενυχτι την επομενη μερα, ατονιες, ζαλαδες, κομμενα γονατα, ασταθειες, εκτακτες συστολες πιο μετα, ωσπου θορυβηθηκα και πηγα σε παθολογο, αφου ειχα παει και δυο τρεις φορες εκτακτως απο φοβο σε εφημερευοντα και μετα απο ηλεκτροκαρδιογραφηματα ολα καλα, μετα απο σειρα εξετασεων λοιπον βρηκα ανεπαρκεια σε βιταμινη D αλλα γενικα ολα αριστα, αρχισα να παιρνω συμπληρωματα και για μια περιοδο ολα καλα, ειχα αρχισει να στανιαρω, νομιζοντας οτι ειναι απο εκει, ειχαν σταματησει οι τοσο εντονες συστολες, ελαττωθηκαν κατα πολυ, αρχισα να ηρεμω εν πασει περιπτωσει, ηρθε ομως κι αλλη μια στρεσογονα περιοδος οπου παλι με πηρε απο κατω κι αρχισε νεο θεμα, φουσκωμα εντερο, μετεωρισμοι, φοβιες νεες, ξανα καρδιοφοβικος, με νεες εκτακτες, ειχα φροντισει ηδη απο περσυ και βελτιωσα τον τροπο ζωης μου, κομμενα ξενυχτια και καταχρησεις, εχασα κιλα, αλλα λογω της νεας στρεσογονας περιοδου ηρθαν νεες εξετασεις, γαστρεντερολογος ενδοκρινολογος, ολα καλα κι εκει, εχει βελτιωθει η ζωη μου σε αρκετους τομεις αλλα ειμαι ακομα καρδιοφοβικος, σκεψου αυτο το γραφω γιατι ενιωσα μια ανεπαισθητη ενοχληση στο στερνο δεξια, και πανικοβληθηκα, σηκωθηκα και βαρεσα μια καλη εκτακτη και μετα για μερικα δευτερολεπτα ταχυκαρδια οπου αρχισα να αναπνεω πιο χαλαρα και ηρεμησα, αα το οτι εκανα και ηλεκτροκαρδιογραφηματα αρκετα και τριπλεξ το εγραψα; κι αυτα καθαρα, ολοι οι γιατροι μου συνεστησαν αν θελω να επισκευθω και ψυχολογο, ειμαι ακομα καρδιοφοβικος, σε νιωθω Βικυ, ειμαστε πολλοι τετοιοι περιεργοι, ειναι στιγμιαιες φοβιες που πυροδουν ολο αυτο, θελει δουλεια στο μυαλο, εγω δεν εχω λυσει το θεμα, το προσπαθω, πολλους μηνες, δεν ξερω, θα δειξει, αλλιως ψυχολογος, σορρυ τα εγραψα λιγο αχταρμα φαση, χωρις συνοχη, ελπιζω να βοηθησα εστω και λιγο

----------


## vickie_victoria

Εγω πηγα σε καρδιολόγο τα εκανα ολα και χολτερ οι ταχυπαλμιες μου ειναι φυσιολογικές μονο καμια φορα μου πέφτει η πιεση. Εγω ομως οποτε παω να ανεβω μια ανηφόρα να περπάτησω και γενικα να κανω καποια σωματική άσκηση τρεμω οταν ακουω την καρδια μου να χτυπάει και αγχωνομαι και χτυπάει πιο γρήγορα κι αρχίζω να φοβάμαι οτι θα λιποθυμησω η οτι θα πεθανω και τετοια. Φοβάμαι πολυ την ανακοπη ακουω συνεχεια περιστατικά αιφνιδιου θάνατοι μου εχει μπει στο υποσεινηδητο κι εχω τρελαθεί. Πεθανε απο ανακοπη την ωρα που οδηγούσε ο ένας ο άλλος την ωρα που ηταν σ ενα γλέντι ο άλλος ηταν μια χαρα και ξαφνικα πεθανε. Πως να ειμαι καλα τρέμει το φυλοκαρδι μου πραγματικα! Και πολλές φορες εκει που κάθομαι με πιάνει μια ξαφνική ζαλη σαν ιλιγγος αλλα για δευτερόλεπτα και μου αρχίζει ο φόβος και η ταχυκαρδια με τρελές σκέψεις πανικού τύπου θα παθω κατι ποιος θα με παει νοσοκομείο να παρω τηλ καποιον να ρθει να με βοηθήσει και τέτοιες χιλιαδες σκέψεις το λεπτο. Τα πόδια μου τρέμουν δεν τα νιωθω καν μονο εικόνες και σκέψεις θανατου απελπισίας. Αυτο σε καθημερινή βαση. Είναι τρελό απαίσιο γίνεσαι δέσμιος του εαυτού σου και δεν σε καταλαβαίνει κανειςΝτρεπομαι αναμεσα σε κόσμο γιατι αγχωνομαι και είμαι νευρική κανω περίεργες κινήσεις όπως να φοραω τα γυαλιά ήλιου οπου κι αν ειναι οτι ωρα κι αν ειναι γιατι νιωθω οτι κρυβομαι απ το φοβο όπως η στρουθοκαμήλος χαχα. Οι άλλοι μπορει να με κοιτάνε περίεργα μπορει να κοκκινιζω να κουνιεμαι να σφίγγω τα χέρια μου τέτοια πράγματα. Οι σκέψεις χιλιάδες και μια εικόνα μου έρχεται τωρα στο μυαλο μπορούμε άραγε να φανταστούμε τη ζωή μας σε καθημερινή βαση χωρις ολα αυτα? Πως θα ηταν άραγε? Θα μας αρεζε η μήπως έχουμε συνηθίσει σ αυτον τροπο ζωής και φοβόμαστε να αππχωρηστουμε τους φόβους μας? Χίλια συγγνώμη για το υπερμεγέθη κείμενο αλλα ηθελα να τα πω αναλυτικά.

----------


## qerme

οτι εχεις γραψει, ειναι λες και τα εχω γραψει εγω, σε νιωθω απολυτα, ειναι κουραστικο συναισθημα, συνεχεια ups and downs, ακουγεται αστειο, και προφανως ο οποιοδηποτε θα χαρακτηρισει αυτη την κατασταση τρομερα αρρωστοφοβικη, υποχονδρικη δεν ξερω, αλλα ορισμενες φορες φοβασαι να κοπιασεις για το οτιδηποτε, ισως ειναι αυθυποβολη τρομερα αρνητικη, εγω αν δω και εμμενουν ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα, ολα αυτα που εγραψες δηλαδη, σφιγγω χερια, νευρικος, μετραω τους παλμους μου να δω αμα εχω εκτακτες ή αρρυθμιες και ολα αυτα τα περιεργα θα επισκευθω ψυχολογο, εχω δει διαφορα προς το καλυτερα παντως λιγο, παιρνοντας πολυβιταμινες, καλη διατροφη, φρουτα, χυμους, γενικα τροφες που να εχουν μαγνησιο, καλιο, b1 b12 που ωφελουν την καρδια, εγω πιστευω οτι και η καρδια μας ειναι μια χαρα, στο μυαλο μας ειναι περισσοτερο

----------


## vickie_victoria

Κι εγω οταν έπαιρνα πολύ βιταμίνες και b6 ήμουν καλυτερα. Ποιες βιταμινες b παίρνεις?

----------


## Krisi

Λοιπόν και έλεγα μόνο εγώ φοβάμαι για την καρδιά μου ; Είμαι κι εγώ λοιπόν αρρωστοφοβικια και ενώ φοβάμαι και νομιζω κατά καιρούς ότι έχω διαφορά η καρδιά είναι που κυρίως σκέφτομαι .Σε μένα αυτο οφείλεται και στο γεγονός πτι έχασα έχασα τον πατέρα μου από έμφραγμα μυοκαρδίου όμως ξέρω πως δυστυχώς εκείνος δεν πρόσεχε κάπνιζε και έπινε πολύ.Επισης με απασχολεί η καρδιά γιατί με πιάνουν καθημερινές ταχυκαρδίες σε άσχετες στιγμές δηλαδή εκεί που είμαι για ψώνια εκεί που συζητάω με φίλους έξω σε βόλτες και γενικά νιώθω μια ταραχή μαζί με ταχυκαρδία.Σε γιατρούς δεν το συζητάω έχω παει δεν όλον τον ειδικότητων χωρίς να βρεθεί κάτι τραγικό έναν υποθυρεοειδισμό έχω που τον έλεγχο κατά καιρούς και έλλειψη σιδήρου που πάλι περνώ χάπια οι ταχυκαρδίες όμως συνεχίζουν.Να πω πως πριν κανα χρόνο έπαθα και μια ωραιότατη διαταραχή πανικού που κάθε μέρα ήμουνα στα επείγοντα με ταχυκαρδίες και υπέρταση.

----------


## DiSI

> Λοιπόν και έλεγα μόνο εγώ φοβάμαι για την καρδιά μου ; Είμαι κι εγώ λοιπόν αρρωστοφοβικια και ενώ φοβάμαι και νομιζω κατά καιρούς ότι έχω διαφορά η καρδιά είναι που κυρίως σκέφτομαι .Σε μένα αυτο οφείλεται και στο γεγονός πτι έχασα έχασα τον πατέρα μου από έμφραγμα μυοκαρδίου όμως ξέρω πως δυστυχώς εκείνος δεν πρόσεχε κάπνιζε και έπινε πολύ.Επισης με απασχολεί η καρδιά γιατί με πιάνουν καθημερινές ταχυκαρδίες σε άσχετες στιγμές δηλαδή εκεί που είμαι για ψώνια εκεί που συζητάω με φίλους έξω σε βόλτες και γενικά νιώθω μια ταραχή μαζί με ταχυκαρδία.Σε γιατρούς δεν το συζητάω έχω παει δεν όλον τον ειδικότητων χωρίς να βρεθεί κάτι τραγικό έναν υποθυρεοειδισμό έχω που τον έλεγχο κατά καιρούς και έλλειψη σιδήρου που πάλι περνώ χάπια οι ταχυκαρδίες όμως συνεχίζουν.Να πω πως πριν κανα χρόνο έπαθα και μια ωραιότατη διαταραχή πανικού που κάθε μέρα ήμουνα στα επείγοντα με ταχυκαρδίες και υπέρταση.


Καλημέρα!! Έχω κι εγώ τα ίδια, χθες να φανταστείς είχα ταχυκαρδία το βράδυ που ξάπλωσα και δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ... όσο ο σκέφτεσαι τόσο θα έχεις... εμένα ο καρδιολόγος μου είπε ότι έχω φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδια και μου είπε να παίρνω κάθε απόγευμα ιντεραλ (b-blocker) αλλά επειδή εγώ ήδη παίρνω θεραπεία για κατάθλιψη και ζαναξ δεν θέλω να παίρνω κ αυτό... δεν με πιάνει πάντα αλλά όταν με πιάνει δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω... δλδ ακούω άτομα που λένε ότι σε 10 λεπτά περνάει η ταχυκαρδία εγώ δεν ηρεμώ με τίποτα... να ξέρεις πάντως και ο χαμηλός Σίδηρος και ο θυρεοειδής προκαλούν ταχυκαρδία αν δεν ρυθμιστούν.. ο καρδιολόγος σου τι σου έχει πει;

----------


## qerme

Vitamin B-50 Complex της Lamberts, αλλα πιο πολυ εχω στανιαρει με κατι πολυβιταμινες της Power Health, (το post περιεχει τοποθετηση προϊοντος :P ) αλλα μπορει και να ειμαι ανοητος και ολο αυτο να ειναι placebo φαση :P , ισως και οχι, το θεμα πιστευω οτι ειναι περισσοτερο καταβολη που προκαλουμε εμεις οι ιδιοι, με αυθυποβολη, παρα κατι οντως παθολογικο, το ατιμο το στρες οταν σωματοποιεται σε ξεκουρδιζει τελειως

----------


## qerme

Vitamin B-50 Complex της Lamberts, αλλα πιο πολυ εχω στανιαρει με κατι πολυβιταμινες της Power Health, (το post περιεχει τοποθετηση προϊοντος :P ) αλλα μπορει και να ειμαι ανοητος και ολο αυτο να ειναι placebo φαση :P , ισως και οχι, το θεμα πιστευω οτι ειναι περισσοτερο καταβολη που προκαλουμε εμεις οι ιδιοι, με αυθυποβολη, παρα κατι οντως παθολογικο, το ατιμο το στρες οταν σωματοποιεται σε ξεκουρδιζει τελειως

----------


## Krisi

> Καλημέρα!! Έχω κι εγώ τα ίδια, χθες να φανταστείς είχα ταχυκαρδία το βράδυ που ξάπλωσα και δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ... όσο ο σκέφτεσαι τόσο θα έχεις... εμένα ο καρδιολόγος μου είπε ότι έχω φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδια και μου είπε να παίρνω κάθε απόγευμα ιντεραλ (b-blocker) αλλά επειδή εγώ ήδη παίρνω θεραπεία για κατάθλιψη και ζαναξ δεν θέλω να παίρνω κ αυτό... δεν με πιάνει πάντα αλλά όταν με πιάνει δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω... δλδ ακούω άτομα που λένε ότι σε 10 λεπτά περνάει η ταχυκαρδία εγώ δεν ηρεμώ με τίποτα... να ξέρεις πάντως και ο χαμηλός Σίδηρος και ο θυρεοειδής προκαλούν ταχυκαρδία αν δεν ρυθμιστούν.. ο καρδιολόγος σου τι σου έχει πει;


Δυο φορές που με είδε μου πε δεν έχεις τίποτα σαν 20 χρόνη η καρδιά σου (εντωμεταξύ 27 είμαι :-) εγώ παρατηρώ με πιάνει πιο πολύ όταν είμαι με κόσμο και δεν νιώθω άνετα εκεί με πιάνει και δεν σταματάει σπίτι ηρεμώ αν με πιάσει περνώ ανάσες και φεύγει

----------


## vickie_victoria

Εχεις αγοραφοβία προφανώς κι εγω οταν ειμαι με κόσμο η οταν ξερω οτι θα βρεθώ με κοσμο! Οι πολυ βιταμινες τηε power health είναι οντως πολυ καλες!!! Κι εγω εχω ελλειψη σιδήρου και παιρνω χαπια!

----------


## hagard

Ταλεπωριθιθηκα όλο το καλοκαίρι με αυτό το θέμα να την ταχυπαλμια.. μετράγα κ την πίεση μου 70 φορές την μέρα...πιγα σε καρδιολόγους άπειρους ακόμα και στα ετακτα νοσοκομεία.. δεν υπάρχει νοσοκομείο που να έχει καρδιολόγο και να μην έχω πάει της Αθήνας...
Όταν άρχισα να κάνω υγιεινή ζωή που ποτέ μου δεν έκανα να κόψω το τσιγάρο κ λίγο γυμναστική τότε φύγανε όλα.....
Δοκιμάσετο κ εσύ κάνε λίγο γυμναστική η καρδιά θέλει γυμναστική δεν της αρέσει η καθυστικη ζωή...



Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Krisi

μου πέρασε απτό μυαλό πτι ίσως να έχω και λίγη αγοραφοβία απλά εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα να βγω έξω να πάω για καφέ να είμαι με κόσμο δηλαδή έχω όρεξη γιαυτο απλά με πιάνει ταχυκαρδία τότε τι να πω δεν ξέρω

----------


## DiSI

[QUOTE=Krisi;1018156]μου πέρασε απτό μυαλό πτι ίσως να έχω και λίγη αγοραφοβία απλά εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα να βγω έξω να πάω για καφέ να είμαι με κόσμο δηλαδή έχω όρεξη γιαυτο απλά με πιάνει ταχυκαρδία τότε τι να πω δεν ξέρω[/QUOTE

Εμένα ας πούμε σήμερα με έπιασε ενώ ήμουν έξω κ έτρωγα.. μόλις εφαγα με έπιασε... 120 παλμούς ταραχτηκα πολύ αλλά πήρα ιντεραλ που μου έχει πει ο γιατρός κ έπεσαν... αλλά είναι όντως ανησυχητικό όσο κ να σου λένε οι γιατροί ότι δεν έχεις κάτι... δεν ξέρω...

----------


## Krisi

[QUOTE=DiSI;1018172]


> μου πέρασε απτό μυαλό πτι ίσως να έχω και λίγη αγοραφοβία απλά εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα να βγω έξω να πάω για καφέ να είμαι με κόσμο δηλαδή έχω όρεξη γιαυτο απλά με πιάνει ταχυκαρδία τότε τι να πω δεν ξέρω[/QUOTE
> 
> Εμένα ας πούμε σήμερα με έπιασε ενώ ήμουν έξω κ έτρωγα.. μόλις εφαγα με έπιασε... 120 παλμούς ταραχτηκα πολύ αλλά πήρα ιντεραλ που μου έχει πει ο γιατρός κ έπεσαν... αλλά είναι όντως ανησυχητικό όσο κ να σου λένε οι γιατροί ότι δεν έχεις κάτι... δεν ξέρω...



Έτσι στα καλά καθούμενα με πιάνει και μένα και πιο πολύ αν είμαι έξω καλά να μην πω όταν είναι να πάω γιατρό τι ταχυκαρδίες κάνω και ανεβάζω πίεση αλλά ενταξει στο γιατρό πες λογικό στα καλά καθούμενα στο σούπερ μάρκετ δεν το καταλαβαίνω.Εμενα ο γιατρος δεν μου έδωσε τίποτα για ταχυκαρδίες θα το ψάξω μόνη μου με φυτικές λύσεις μπας και βρω κάτι να βοηθάει

----------


## vickie_victoria

Διαταραχη πανικου με αγοραφοβια και εγω το ιδιο απλα φοβαμαι μη με πιασει τιποτα μπροστα στον κοσμο και γινω ρεζιλι η δεν ξερω απο που να φυγω! Μολις παω καπου χωρις κοσμο περναει η ταχυπαλμια. Αυτο ειναι απλα πιο ηπιο υπαρχει κι η αγοραφοβια που φοβασαι να βγεις εξω απο το σπιτι. Κι αυτο το εχω περασει αλλα οπως ερχεται ετσι φευγει.

----------

